# How to remove shell dwellers from shells?



## a.wiatrowski (Jan 29, 2010)

Ok so I have 2 female multies that are producing at a rapid rate. I got a bunch of tiny fry swimming around. Soon I'll need to remove some of the fry. Not until they get bigger of course. Does anyone know of any good techniques for removing these guys from their shells?????? I read the article about it but found it more confusing then helpful.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

Easiest way is to use egg crate (light diffusor) to make a platform to raise the shells high into the tank. Within seconds of them coming to the opening of their shell the shoot out at a high speed as they hate being so high and exposed...


----------



## markw (Feb 20, 2004)

All I have ever done is leave the fry in their shell or barnicle, often with the female inside, and then just slowly remove the entire shell with contents into a small holding tank by themselves. I remove the mother after a few days and let the fry swim when they are ready. Feeding them with an eyedroper with baby brine or whatever is small enough.


----------



## Bodenhimer (May 1, 2011)

Why R u moving them? If there is no other fish in tank. I would leave them with parents. What i have done in the past is locate the shell babies r in. Then feed your fish on opposite side of tank. When the female rushes over to get a nibble quickly reach down grab her shell. Making sure not to empty contents when surfacing. Then put in small tank that has same water and filter media as big tank, and same temp. :thumb:


----------



## a.wiatrowski (Jan 29, 2010)

Well I have 5 adults in a ten gallon tank. Right now I have at least 30 fry and some different sizes. The 2 females that have been producing seem like they each are raising multiple batches. I know within a month I'll have to remove some of the fry.


----------



## H2Out (May 7, 2011)

i have placed rocks in a bucket and then the shells on top of those and left them alone for a little while. they should all go the bottom in time. Or you can do it the lazy way which i have been doing lately. stick a net next to the shell pile and wait,they are curious by nature and a lot of times they just venture right in. you need some patience for this to work, but it does work. gives you plenty of time to watch them also.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Just get a hammer and... no wait, bad idea.

Most of the smaller multifasciatus will not be in the shells... you'll probably be able to net them out of the tank.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

I also use the "remove the whole shell, fry and all" technique. Then you don't have to try netting a bunch of microscopic little fish - they come nicely packaged for easy transportation! If the female is in there, too, she is usually easy enough to catch once the shell is placed in a fry tank or bucket - she comes out wondering where the heck all her other shells went and starts swimming all over looking for them!


----------

